# [98se] feste ip



## vinc5nt (7. Juni 2003)

Hi, wie kann ich nochmal feste IPs einstellen, also so, dass ich auch damit ins internet komme(über den Router(gateway))? Ich krieg es einfachn nicht mehr gebacken, was ich im explorer bei proxy einstellen muss ... ist mir peinlich, aber ich bin mittlerweile abgenervt  ...


----------



## Tim C. (7. Juni 2003)

Also theoretisch kannst du in den Eigenschaften der Netzwerkumgebung, bei den Eigenschaften der TCP/IP Verbindung die IP festsetzen. Allerdings sehe ich nicht ganz den Sinn, wozu das gut sein soll.
Dadurch wird in der Regel der Router nerven, weil er i.d.R. einen eingebauten DHCP Server hat, der dir zwar dynamisch eine IP zuweist, die aber eigentlich immer die gleiche ist. 
Verstehe also nicht so ganz, warum du scharf auf ne feste IP bist, da du mit der IP eh nicht im Internet vertreten bist.


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Juni 2003)

Du kannst dich nicht mit einer festen IP ins Internet begeben.

Ausser du hast eine Standleitung und eine feste IP dazu bekommen.

Die Point to Point Verbindungen mit ISDN / DSL sind immer auf dynamische IPs aufgebaut. 

Kein Provider vergibt für einen PPP Kunden feste IP Adressen.
Diese sind zu kostbar. Aber wenn du immer über eine bestimmte Domain erreichbar sein willst schau dir dyndns an.
Damit bist du erreichbar


----------



## vinc5nt (7. Juni 2003)

ich hab vergessen ein paar sachen zu erwähnen: Also mein Netzwerk sieht wie folgt aus ... drei PCs backen, an einen switch gebunden, hinter einem Router. Da ich den 2PC als server für spiele und versuche benutzen möchte, muss ich auf ihn forwarden können. Das kann ich aber nur wenn ich eine IP hab, die ich per telnet im Router in eine Liste eintragen kann +port. Die "zufällig" feste Vergabe vom Router bewegt sich immer im gleichen ip bereich, doch da 3 PCs am netz hängen ist es fast immer eine andere aus eben diesem Bereich. 

So und nu muss ich dem ne feste IP geben, hab ich auch schonmal hinbekommen, nur krieg ich es jetzt nicht mehr hin. Das netzwerk funzt mit fester IP ohne prob, nur was muss ich bei WINS einstellungen eingeben und was muss ich im explorer eintragen, damit es funktioniert ? 

danke


----------



## Tim C. (7. Juni 2003)

An und für sich, sollte der DHCP Server deines Routers jedem PC (trotz Dynamik) immer wieder die gleiche IP zuweisen. Dementsprechend kannst du dann auf die jeweiligen IP's auch mappen. Probier es mal aus:
Guck dir via ipconfig oder sonstigem deine LAN IP an, reboote und guck sie dir noch einmal an, es sollte die gleich sein.


----------



## vinc5nt (7. Juni 2003)

hast recht ... ist ja cool! ... und das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass gerade alle anderen PCs auch an sind? d.h. ich kann jetzt auch erst den 2ten dann den 1ten anmachen und die IPs werden vergeben wie vorher?


----------



## Tim C. (8. Juni 2003)

Ja, weil sich der Router bei der vergabe der dynamischen IP's i.d.R. an der MAC-Adresse deines PC's orientiert. Diese ist sozusagen in der Netzwerkkarte gespeichert und sollte sich höchstens nach einem formatieren des Rechners ändern. So ist es zumindest bei mir. Wenn ich formatiere, dann habe ich danach eine andere IP und muss den Router erstmal wieder anpassen, aber das macht man ja auch nicht alle zwei Wochen.


----------



## MisterFunkyVogelfutt (27. Juni 2003)

Seit wann kann man eine MAC-Adresse ändern?


----------



## Tim C. (27. Juni 2003)

Vielleicht geht das auch nicht, jedoch kann ich mir dann nicht erklären, warum mir mein Router Monatelang die gleiche IP zuweist und nach einem Format auf einmal eine andere.


----------



## MisterFunkyVogelfutt (27. Juni 2003)

Hab mich mal schlau gemacht. WinXP kann eine andere MAC-Adresse simulieren. Ich weiß ja nicht was für ein Betriebssystem du hast, aber wenn es XP ist könnte es das ja evtl. erklären.


----------



## tuxracer (10. Juli 2003)

@MisterFunkyVogelfutt

man kann die MAC Adresse ändern.

und zwar funktioniert diese einstellung nachher solange, bis Du entweder Deine Netzwerkkarte aus dem Rechner ausbaust, oder wieder im system zurücksetzt

gemacht wird es unter den Eigenschaften für LAN Verbindung/Konfigurieren/Erweitert

dort bei Netzwerkadresse die neue MAC eingeben.


ist aber normalerweise absolut nicht empfehlenswert, weil normalerweise jede Netzwerkkarte ihre einduetige MAC Adresse hat.

Es kann aber vorkommen, das bei ner vollbesch... noname Karte die MAC 00:00:00:00:00:00 ist und somit alle karten dieses noname so sind, was dann logischerweise enorme probleme macht


----------



## MisterFunkyVogelfutt (10. Juli 2003)

Ja, gut. Das hört sich ja Sinnvoll an. Ich hatte es anders gelernt. Aber wie du schon sagst: Scheint nicht empfehlenswert zu sein.

greetz
Mister Funky Vogelfutter


----------

